# CrazyDomain problem



## Feefty (Oct 12, 2013)

does anyone here have the same problem with CrazyDomain.com.au? it's already been more than 4 days, i got a response from them that i need to send them a valid photo id and i did. is there any other alternative to register a domain that's cheap?


----------



## Increhost (Oct 12, 2013)

this guys? https://secure.zuver.net.au/domainchecker.php

but they offer only 2 years registry (20 Australian dollars = 18.93600 U.S. dollars /yo [google])

good luck


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 12, 2013)

I posted this on LET during the summer, but many people have a problem with CrazyDomains.  auDA, who oversee the .au ccTLD, hit CrazyDomains with a Breach of Registrar Agreement notice in June for, among other things, CrazyDomains' violation of Australian consumer law.  The 3 notices published by auDA

http://www.auda.org.au/news-archive/auda-11062013/

http://www.auda.org.au/news-archive/auda-11072013/

http://www.auda.org.au/news/crazydomains/

TL;DR CrazyDomains are a bunch of unethical sleazeballs


----------



## DragonDF (Oct 22, 2013)

I wrote about this on LET, too.

And some members imagined that I have obligation to send my ID to buy a $1 domain.

No, thank you!

I bought mine for 3.99 using Paypal and it was all.

I have not intention to use CrazyDomains any more. Exactly I do not use GoDaddy (SOA's friend).


----------



## cfg.co.in (Nov 5, 2013)

These guys are lame.

Very poor support system.

I got my domains transferred to namescheap


----------



## switsys (Nov 6, 2013)

cfg.co.in said:


> Very poor support system.


What kind of 'support' do you need with domain registrations ?


----------



## astutiumRob (Nov 13, 2013)

switsys said:


> What kind of 'support' do you need with domain registrations ?


Depends on what's gone wrong, and who can 'fix' it


----------



## switsys (Nov 14, 2013)

astutiumRob said:


> Depends on what's gone wrong, and who can 'fix' it


Yes. It might have been a stupid question.


Some registrars force you to contact their support to get the Auth/EPP code etc.

Anyway, according to my own experience with Crazydomains - their support is no worse than any other registrar, a little slow but certainly not "very poor".


----------

